# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سومین کنکور برای داوطلبان پسر

## MehranWilson

سلام

دوستان موندن یا نموندنم ۵۰ ۵۰اس

ولی خواستم بدونم برای کنکور ۳م باید چه کرد؟ 
صرف یه دانشگاه ثبت نام کردنه یا باید چند واحد رو پاس کنم؟
اگه موندم توی ثبت نام کنکور و پذیرش دانشگاه بعدی مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> 
> دوستان موندن یا نموندنم ۵۰ ۵۰اس
> 
> ولی خواستم بدونم برای کنکور ۳م باید چه کرد؟ 
> صرف یه دانشگاه ثبت نام کردنه یا باید چند واحد رو پاس کنم؟
> اگه موندم توی ثبت نام کنکور و پذیرش دانشگاه بعدی مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


سلام
  @saj8jad
من توی انجمن قبلا دیدم ک مثلا میرن پیام نور ثبتنام میکنن دو ترم مرخصی میگیرن یا ترم اول واحد خیلیی کم برمیدارن و ترم دوم مرخصی میگیرن 
اگ ورودی نیمسال دوم بودن مشکلی با سربازی نداره ک آزاد نیمسال دوم بزن یک ترم مرخصی بگیری 
نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد اما هزینه ی انصرافو باید بدی ک پیامنور کمه و آزاد یکم بیشتره 
 چون اینجا خیلیا اینکار کردن سرچ کن قسمت جست و جوی انجمن کلی تاپیک هست درین مورد

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام
>   @saj8jad
> من توی انجمن قبلا دیدم ک مثلا میرن پیام نور ثبتنام میکنن دو ترم مرخصی میگیرن یا ترم اول واحد خیلیی کم برمیدارن و ترم دوم مرخصی میگیرن 
> اگ ورودی نیمسال دوم بودن مشکلی با سربازی نداره ک آزاد نیمسال دوم بزن یک ترم مرخصی بگیری 
> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد اما هزینه ی انصرافو باید بدی ک پیامنور کمه و آزاد یکم بیشتره 
>  چون اینجا خیلیا اینکار کردن سرچ کن قسمت جست و جوی انجمن کلی تاپیک هست درین مورد


زدم ولی به جواب نرسیدم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> زدم ولی به جواب نرسیدم


سرپ کن: سربازی پسر ها 
من زدم چنتا اومد فقط برای سال ۹۵ اینا بود
پارسال و امسال تاپیک مشابه بودن من قبلا دیدم اما متاسفانه مدل عنوانشون یادم نیس

----------


## Unlimited

پیام نور ثبت نام می کنی دو ترم مرخصی میگیری بعد که نتایج کنکور اومد میری انصراف میدی از پیام نور و هیچ هزینه ای هم نداره انصراف دادن فقط تقریبا دوتا 200 تومن پول شهریه ثابت میدی

----------


## MehranWilson

> پیام نور ثبت نام می کنی دو ترم مرخصی میگیری بعد که نتایج کنکور اومد میری انصراف میدی از پیام نور و هیچ هزینه ای هم نداره انصراف دادن فقط تقریبا دوتا 200 تومن پول شهریه ثابت میدی


داداش انتخاب واحد یا پاس کردن و اینا نمیخواد اخه دیدم چند جایی گفته بودن باید چند واحد پاس کنی

----------


## Unlimited

> داداش انتخاب واحد یا پاس کردن و اینا نمیخواد اخه دیدم چند جایی گفته بودن باید چند واحد پاس کنی


نه من 2 ترم مرخصی گرفتم هیچ اتفاقی هم نیفتاد

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


سلام

دوستان موندن یا نموندنم ۵۰ ۵۰اس

ولی خواستم بدونم برای کنکور ۳م باید چه کرد؟ 
صرف یه دانشگاه ثبت نام کردنه یا باید چند واحد رو پاس کنم؟
اگه موندم توی ثبت نام کنکور و پذیرش دانشگاه بعدی مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


میری پیام نور انتخاب واحد می کنی شهریه ميدي سر کلاس و امتحانات نمی ری دوباره بهمن میری ترم دوم ثبت نام می کنی مرخصی می گیری ترم دوم رو همين*

----------


## MehranWilson

> نه من 2 ترم مرخصی گرفتم هیچ اتفاقی هم نیفتاد


خب شما چند بار کنکور دادی؟
همینجوری فقط رفتی ثبت نام کردی ؟
یکم داداش توضیح بده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


خب شما چند بار کنکور دادی؟
همینجوری فقط رفتی ثبت نام کردی ؟
یکم داداش توضیح بده


عزیز توضیح دادن نداره استرس و نگرانی هم نداره هزاران نفر این کار رو کردن و خواهند کرد فقط تو نیستی که شما دو راه داری یا می ری و پیام نور ثبت نام می کنی و بعدش مرخصی می گیری که اگر هم ندادن فقط ترم یک شاید ندن ولی ترم دو صد در صد ميدن و مرخصی دادن یا ندادن ربطی به گذروندن واحد نداره حتی ترم یک مشروط هم شی ترم دو مرخصی ميدن بهت اگر تونستي ترم یک مرخصی بگیری که تمومه ترم یک و دو مرخصی می گیری و میشینی راحت می خونی اگه ترم یک مرخصی ندادن مهم نیست اصلا شما شهریه ميدي انتخاب واحد می کنی ولی سر کلاس و امتحانات نميري تا برسی به بهمن و شروع ترم دوم که اینجا تفاوتش با ترم اول اينه که صد در صد در هر شرایطی که باشی بهت مرخصی ميدن میری و تقاضا مرخصی می کنی و ترم دوم مرخصی می گیری بعد کنکور ميدي وقتی نتایج اومد و قبول شدی میری از پیام نور انصراف ميدي و میری  دانشگاه جدید حالت دوم هم اينه که شما دوست نداری پول مفت بدی به دانشگاه پس میری دوباره پیام نور ثبت نام میکنی و دانشجو میشی و آبان انصراف ميدي و تا یک سال فرصت داری وارد دانشگاه بشي از زمان انصراف این ها تنها روش هايي هستن که پیش روی تو هست*

----------


## M.javaddd

سلام...ببین من امسال کنکور سومم هست و همین فرایند رو طی کردم،اگه رتبه ای که میخواستی رو نیاوردی، موقع انتخاب رشته، یکی از رشته های پیام نور شهرتون رو میزنی، میری ثبت نام میکنی، بعد بهت یه برگه میدن میبری پلیس به علاوه ده و معافیت رو میگیری،فقط حواست باشه قبل از یک مهر برگه معافیت رو از پلیس به علاوه ده بگیری که غیبت نخوری،دانشگاه هم همون ترم اول هم بهت مرخصی میدن، بعدش هم از ترم بعد، ثبت نام میکنی ولی نمیری امتحانا رو بدی...بعدش هم سال دیکه ایشالله قبولی و انصراف میدی

----------


## reza2018

پیام نور حتما ترم اول رو مرخصی میده؟ اگر ترم اول رو مرخصی نداد چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> پیام نور حتما ترم اول رو مرخصی میده؟ اگر ترم اول رو مرخصی نداد چیکار باید کرد؟


۹۹/۹۹ درصد میده، اصلا سامانه داره دانشگاه، اونجا خودت درخواست مرخصی میزنی و قطعا موافقت میشه، ولی اگه یه درصد مرخصی ندادن، انتخاب واحد میکنی و دیگه کاری نداری، یعنی نه دانشگاه میری و نه امتحانا رو میری...تامام...هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد..اصلا فلسفه خلقت پیام نور، سربازی پسرا بوده خخخ

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام...ببین من امسال کنکور سومم هست و همین فرایند رو طی کردم،اگه رتبه ای که میخواستی رو نیاوردی، موقع انتخاب رشته، یکی از رشته های پیام نور شهرتون رو میزنی، میری ثبت نام میکنی، بعد بهت یه برگه میدن میبری پلیس به علاوه ده و معافیت رو میگیری،فقط حواست باشه قبل از یک مهر برگه معافیت رو از پلیس به علاوه ده بگیری که غیبت نخوری،دانشگاه هم همون ترم اول هم بهت مرخصی میدن، بعدش هم از ترم بعد، ثبت نام میکنی ولی نمیری امتحانا رو بدی...بعدش هم سال دیکه ایشالله قبولی و انصراف میدی


داداش من زیاد اشنا نیستم منظورت از یک ترم از مهر ماه تا بهمنه دیگه ؟ بعد خب این یه ترم تموم شد دوباره باید برم ثبت نام کنم ؟ 
همون بار اول که ثبت نام کردم معافیت واسه یکسال رد میشه ؟ اصن این برگه معافیتم تا چند ساله ؟
یکم میشه استپ به استپ توضیح بدی 
میخوام اگه موندنی شدم دیگه استرس اینکه یهو مشکلی پیش میاد توی ثبت نامم رو نداشته باشم

----------


## Unlimited

> خب شما چند بار کنکور دادی؟
> همینجوری فقط رفتی ثبت نام کردی ؟
> یکم داداش توضیح بده


ببین من واسه کنکور سومم همین کارو کردم یعنی  تو انتخاب رشته سال دوم کنکورم پیام نور شهر خودمون انتخاب کردم بعد که نتایج اومدم رفتم واسه ثبت نام وقتی ثبت نام کردم کامل بعد درخواست مرخصی دادم و فقط شهریه ثابت پرداخت کردم واسه ترم بهمن هم دوباره رفتم دانشگاه درخواست مرخصی دادم بازم شهریه ثابت دادم و تموم بعد از کنکور هم رفتم انصراف دادم بعد از انصراف یک سال مهلت میدن که دانشگاه جدیدت رو مشخص کنی ببین نه سخت هست نه اذیت میشی فقط یه چند بار میری دانشگاه و بر می گردی اگه یک درصد هم بهت مرخصی ندادن انتخاب واحد کن و نه برو سر کلاس و نه امتحان بده هیچ اتفاقی هم نمی یفته نگران هم نباش





فقط این وسط یه موضوع هست اونم اینه من از یه نفر شنیدم که چون من یه دور انصراف دادم دیگه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی تو کارشناسی بهم وقت نمیدن که واسه ارشد بخوام یه سال بمونم و بخونم که البته فکر کنم الکی باشه و یعد از هر مقطع تحصیلی یک سال معافیت موقت بدن. واسه این مورد هم بپرس که دیگه خیالت راحت باشه

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش من زیاد اشنا نیستم منظورت از یک ترم از مهر ماه تا بهمنه دیگه ؟ بعد خب این یه ترم تموم شد دوباره باید برم ثبت نام کنم ؟ 
> همون بار اول که ثبت نام کردم معافیت واسه یکسال رد میشه ؟ اصن این برگه معافیتم تا چند ساله ؟
> یکم میشه استپ به استپ توضیح بدی 
> میخوام اگه موندنی شدم دیگه استرس اینکه یهو مشکلی پیش میاد توی ثبت نامم رو نداشته باشم


وقتی ثبت نام کردی، از ترم بعد انتخاب واحد میکنی...بالا اشتباها گفتم ثبت نام....وقتی که ثبت نام میکنی، برای فکر کنم پنج سال بهت معافیت میده...
ببین، وقتی که نتایج اعلام شد، اگه رتبه مورد نظرت رو نیاوردی و خواستی بمونی،موقع انتخاب رشته پیام نور شهرتون رو انتخاب میکنی، چند تا رشته رو حتما انتخاب کن، مثلا روانشناسی و شیمی و ...، که حتما قبول شی...بعد از اعلام نتایج و قبولی، میری  دانشگاه برای ثبت نام...بهت یه برگه تاییدیه میده که باید ببری پلیس +10 و اونجا معافیت رو بگیری...فقط حتما تا قبل از یک مهر، برو و معافیت رو بگیر، چون فکر کنم تا یک مهر یا ۳۱ شهریور معاف هستی و غیبت میخوری..شاید الان گیج شده باشی، طبیعیه، منم پارسال از بچه ها پرسیدم خیلی گیج شده بودم، ولی وقتی بری مراحل اداری رو طی کنی، متوجه میشی و کار مشکلی هم نیست

----------


## _Mammad_

یه سوال دو ترم پشت سرهم مرخصی میدن؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام
> دوست عزیز شرایط کاملا به صورت زیر هست:
> اول انتخاب رشته می کنین تو دانشگاه پیام نور شهرتون ( اگه شهرتون پیام نور نداره که خیلی خیلی بعیده یه شهر نزدیک رو انتخاب کن ولی اولویت با شهر خودته ) 
> بعد این که نتایج اومد میری دانشگاه مدارک مورد نظر و فرم ها رو پر می کنی و میری از مدرستون تاییده تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش رو می گیری میبری میدی به دفاتر پیش خوان
> بعدش زمان انتخاب رشته میری تو سیستم گلستان شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت می کنی ( بیشتر از 200 هزار تومن نیست ) و درخواست مرخصی میدی برا اون ترم
> ترم بعد هم همین کارو می کنی
> در حالت کلی دو ترم هم پش سرهم مرخصی میدن ولی دیگه بعد این دو ترم دیگه هیچ مرخصی نخواهی داشت


یعنی یه بار مهرماه
یه بار بهمن؟
داش من کلا ثبت نام کنم مستقیم واسم معافیت رد میکنن ؟ 
از تو سایت باید مرخصی بگیرم یا برم دانشگاه؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_یکی از دوستام واسه سال سوم دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کرد همین امسالم قبول شد پزشکی سربازم نرفت_

----------


## MehranWilson

up

----------


## MehranWilson

> نه نیاز نیست بری دانشگاه فقط بار اول برای تکمیل فرما یا به عبارتی برای ثبت نام اصلی بعد از انتخاب رشته میری دانشگاه بعدش مرخصی رو میتونی به صورت آنلاین از سیستم گلستان رد کنی و مشکلی هم نیست


جواب سوال دومم رو ندادی
واسه هر ترم باید جدا جدا مرخصی بگیرم؟

----------


## MehranWilson

داداش دیگه میخوام ته دلم قرص باشه از باب معافیت که دیگه نگرانی نداشته باشم و فقط تمرکزم روی کنکورم باشه

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش دیگه میخوام ته دلم قرص باشه از باب معافیت که دیگه نگرانی نداشته باشم و فقط تمرکزم روی کنکورم باشه


هر ترم، باید جداگانه برای مرخصی اقدام کنی...اگر بهت مرخصی ندادن، انتخاب واحد میکنی ولی سر کلاس نمیری و کاری هم به امتحانات دانشگاه نداری‌.‌...نگران نباش، توی روال کار بیفتی کاملا جریان رو متوجه میشی

----------


## MehranWilson

> همون طور که دوستمون گفتن هر ترم باید به صورت جداگانه درخواست مرخصی بدی احتمال این که هم مرخصی ندن صفره یعنی حتما میدن در کل پیام نور دانشگاه سخت گیری نیست در حالت کلی فقط پولشون رو بده کاری به کارت ندارن


حله از همه دوستان مرسی  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## MehranWilson

> همون طور که دوستمون گفتن هر ترم باید به صورت جداگانه درخواست مرخصی بدی احتمال این که هم مرخصی ندن صفره یعنی حتما میدن در کل پیام نور دانشگاه سخت گیری نیست در حالت کلی فقط پولشون رو بده کاری به کارت ندارن


*1-مرخصی اول رو چه ماهی باید بگیرم و مرخصی دوم رو باید چه ماهی بگیرم؟

2-مرخصی دوم که واسم رد یعنی دیگه میره تا مهر ماه سال 99 دیگه درسته؟!

3-مرخصی که رد شد دیگه کاری به امتحانات نداشته باشم؟!

4-دقیقا دقیق باید چه زمانی سر موقعش از دانشگاه پیام نور انصراف بدم؟!

5-وقتی انتخاب رشته کردم واسه پیام نور و قبول شدم حداکثر تا چه زمانی برم واسه ثبت نام که دیر نشه



اگه همین طوری به ترتیب جواب بدی واقعا ممنونت میشم* :Yahoo (65):

----------


## MehranWilson

up

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  up ...

----------


## MehranWilson

> 1 ) مرخصی اول رو بعد اینکه جواب انتخاب رشته اومد میری تو دانشگاه ثبت نام می کنی بعدش که اسمت رفت تو سیستم گلستان بهت شماره دانشجویی دادن میتونی بعد اینکه تو سیستم گلستان اطلاعیه برای انتخاب واحد دادن بری تو سیستم درخواست مرخصی بدی مرخصی دوم هم دانشگاه برا انتخاب واحد اطلاعیه میده که معمولا بین 1 تا 12 بهمن میشه
> 2) مرخصی دوم هم آره تا مهر 99 میره
> 3) نه به امتحانا کاری نداری در کل پول مهمه بدی تو انتخاب واحد هم کنی باز به امتحانا نری کاری به کارت ندارن فقط پولشون رو بده
> 4) انصراف هم نیاز نیست بدی چون پیام نور غیرروزانه حساب میشه و بعد این که نتایج کنکور 99 اومد میتونی بری از دانشگاه انصراف بدی
> 5 ) برا ثبت نام معمولا دانشگاه اطلاعیه میزنه نزد هم تقریبا 2-3 روز بعد برو دانشگاه یا شماره شون رو از 118 بگیر بزنگ بپرس کی بیام


 :Yahoo (110): داداش من الان رفتم توی سامانه سخا دیدم معافیتم رو زده تا اسفند سال 98 چون من حالا فارغ از اینکه یکسال قانونی میتونستم معاف باشم و رفتم معافیت تحصیلیم رو پارسال گرفتم که خیالم راحت شه حالا بنظرت انشالا امسال همون اولِ سال دانشگاه برگه معافیت رو بهم میده که ببرمش پلیس +10؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> آره همون لحظه که ثبت نام می کنی میده بهت زیاد به این چیزا فکر نکن در الت کلی بخوای 6-7 سال هم میتونی بمو.نی پشت کنکور


 :Yahoo (76):  لحظه ای درنگ=مرز های سیستان بلوچستان

----------


## aa79

> سلام...ببین من امسال کنکور سومم هست و همین فرایند رو طی کردم،اگه رتبه ای که میخواستی رو نیاوردی، موقع انتخاب رشته، یکی از رشته های پیام نور شهرتون رو میزنی، میری ثبت نام میکنی، بعد بهت یه برگه میدن میبری پلیس به علاوه ده و معافیت رو میگیری،فقط حواست باشه قبل از یک مهر برگه معافیت رو از پلیس به علاوه ده بگیری که غیبت نخوری،دانشگاه هم همون ترم اول هم بهت مرخصی میدن، بعدش هم از ترم بعد، ثبت نام میکنی ولی نمیری امتحانا رو بدی...بعدش هم سال دیکه ایشالله قبولی و انصراف میدی


ببخشید یه سوال داشتم.برای انجام این مراحل نیاز به حضور خود دانش آموز خست یا والدینم میتونن کارای ثبت نام پیام نور و پلیس +۱۰ رو انجام بدن؟چون من شهر خودم نیستم و میخوام ببینم باید برگردم برای این کار یا نه...

----------


## M.javaddd

> ببخشید یه سوال داشتم.برای انجام این مراحل نیاز به حضور خود دانش آموز خست یا والدینم میتونن کارای ثبت نام پیام نور و پلیس +۱۰ رو انجام بدن؟چون من شهر خودم نیستم و میخوام ببینم باید برگردم برای این کار یا نه...


فقط شخص خودتون باید باشید، بخصوص برای پلیس +۱۰ و معافی....

----------


## aa79

> فقط شخص خودتون باید باشید، بخصوص برای پلیس +۱۰ و معافی....


ای بابا عجب اوضاعیه...یعنی خودم میتونم کارارو تو شهر دیگه ای انجام بدم؟؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> ای بابا عجب اوضاعیه...یعنی خودم میتونم کارارو تو شهر دیگه ای انجام بدم؟؟


فکر میکنم فقط توی شهر خودتون میتونید

----------


## pedramgh

سلام روز بخیر ببخشید من پارسال شهریور 97 مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتم از پلیس +10 پرسیدم گفت تا شهریور امسال غیبت نمیخوری من میخوام بار سوم کنکور بدم برم داشنگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم و درخواست مرخصی بگیرم میگن مرخصی جزو سنوات حساب میشه یعنی چی یعنی مرخصی بگیرم غیبت خوردم اصلا بعضی سایتا پیچیدش کردن کسی که میدونه میتونه کمکم کنه الان من پیام نور ثبت نام کنم قبل از غیبت خوردن و دو ترم مرخصی  هم بگیرم مشکلی برام پیش میاد؟ نمیتونم سال دیگه کنکور بدم و اگه سال دیگه روزانه قبول شدم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم؟
بعد مرخصی کلا دیگه نباید اصلا دانشگاه رفت و کاری انجام داد طول سال ؟
اینم بگم که سال قبل از مدرسه بهم گفتن باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیری تا بهمن 97 هم معافیت داشتم این معافیت واسه معافیت دانشگاه پیام نور مشکلی پیش نیاره؟

----------


## pedramgh

UP

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام روز بخیر ببخشید من پارسال شهریور 97 مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتم از پلیس +10 پرسیدم گفت تا شهریور امسال غیبت نمیخوری من میخوام بار سوم کنکور بدم برم داشنگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم و درخواست مرخصی بگیرم میگن مرخصی جزو سنوات حساب میشه یعنی چی یعنی مرخصی بگیرم غیبت خوردم اصلا بعضی سایتا پیچیدش کردن کسی که میدونه میتونه کمکم کنه الان من پیام نور ثبت نام کنم قبل از غیبت خوردن و دو ترم مرخصی  هم بگیرم مشکلی برام پیش میاد؟ نمیتونم سال دیگه کنکور بدم و اگه سال دیگه روزانه قبول شدم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم؟
> بعد مرخصی کلا دیگه نباید اصلا دانشگاه رفت و کاری انجام داد طول سال ؟
> اینم بگم که سال قبل از مدرسه بهم گفتن باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیری تا بهمن 97 هم معافیت داشتم این معافیت واسه معافیت دانشگاه پیام نور مشکلی پیش نیاره؟


*درخواست معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی*دانشگاه ها موطف هستند در ابتدای سال تحصیلی وضعیت نظام وظیفه دانشجویان مشمول را بررسی کنند و وضعیت ایشان را به سازمان نظام وظیفه گزارش دهند. به همین دلیل هنگام ثبت نام دانشجویان در هر مقطع، باید دانشجویان را جهت رسیدگی به وضعیت نظام وظیفه به پلیس + ۱۰ ارجاع دهند. دانشجوبان موظف هستند وضعیت معافیت تحصیلیشان از نظر مدت سنوات تحصیلی را پس از بررسی توسط پلیس +۱۰ به دانشگاهشان تحویل دهند.

----------


## MehranWilson



----------


## pedramgh

خداییش همه میگن راحته رفتیم سال سوم گرفتیم دوترم هم مرخصی گرفتیم انصراف دادیم الانم روزانه میخونم من نمیدونستم اینقدر تبصره و اینا داره شد هفت خوان رستم

----------


## Amirhossein7

> سلام...ببین من امسال کنکور سومم هست و همین فرایند رو طی کردم،اگه رتبه ای که میخواستی رو نیاوردی، موقع انتخاب رشته، یکی از رشته های پیام نور شهرتون رو میزنی، میری ثبت نام میکنی، بعد بهت یه برگه میدن میبری پلیس به علاوه ده و معافیت رو میگیری،فقط حواست باشه قبل از یک مهر برگه معافیت رو از پلیس به علاوه ده بگیری که غیبت نخوری،دانشگاه هم همون ترم اول هم بهت مرخصی میدن، بعدش هم از ترم بعد، ثبت نام میکنی ولی نمیری امتحانا رو بدی...بعدش هم سال دیکه ایشالله قبولی و انصراف میدی


داداش من هم اين مشكل رو دارم فقط يه سوال حتما بايد واسه پيام نور توي كنكور شركت كني يا رشته هاي بدون كنكور هم داره؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> خداییش همه میگن راحته رفتیم سال سوم گرفتیم دوترم هم مرخصی گرفتیم انصراف دادیم الانم روزانه میخونم من نمیدونستم اینقدر تبصره و اینا داره شد هفت خوان رستم


داداش 7 خان رستم چیه دیگه
من دیگه فک کنم سایت نمونده توی گوگل که در موردش سرچ نکرده باشم
ببین بزار یه توضیح بدم هم خیال خودم راحت شه هم شما
ببین وقتی زمان انتخاب رشته کنکور 98 شد شما یکی از رشته های پیام نور رو انتخاب میکنی بعدش میری دانشگاه ثبت نام میکنی .. دانشگاه یه برگه معافیت تحصیلی بهت میده این رو میبری پلیس + 10 بعدش شما میری 2 ترم مرخصی پیاپی میگیری خب این تا اینجاش ; بعد وقتی دو ترمت تموم شد که ترم دو میشه تا اول مهر دیگه ... شما مثلا میری شهریور بعد از اعلام نتایج اولیه انصراف میزنی ( شهریور99)بعدش تا یکسال مهلتِ مجاز داری تا یک رشته و یک دانشگاه دیگه ثبت نام بشی(فقط این کار برای یکبار صورت میگیره و دیگه از دانشگاه دومی دیگه نمیتونی انصراف بزن) بعدشم با خوشی و خوبی این بازی کثیف رو تموم میکنی و میری دانشگاه مورد علاقت !
understood? :Yahoo (35):

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش من هم اين مشكل رو دارم فقط يه سوال حتما بايد واسه پيام نور توي كنكور شركت كني يا رشته هاي بدون كنكور هم داره؟


سلام...داداش فکر میکنم رشته های بدون کنکور هم داره و باید مراجعه کنی به پیام نور شهرتون، ولی اگه کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام کردی، حتما برو...رتبت هر چی که میخواد بشه، مهم نیست...

----------


## pedramgh

> داداش 7 خان رستم چیه دیگه
> من دیگه فک کنم سایت نمونده توی گوگل که در موردش سرچ نکرده باشم
> ببین بزار یه توضیح بدم هم خیال خودم راحت شه هم شما
> ببین وقتی زمان انتخاب رشته کنکور 98 شد شما یکی از رشته های پیام نور رو انتخاب میکنی بعدش میری دانشگاه ثبت نام میکنی .. دانشگاه یه برگه معافیت تحصیلی بهت میده این رو میبری پلیس + 10 بعدش شما میری 2 ترم مرخصی پیاپی میگیری خب این تا اینجاش ; بعد وقتی دو ترمت تموم شد که ترم دو میشه تا اول مهر دیگه ... شما مثلا میری شهریور بعد از اعلام نتایج اولیه انصراف میزنی ( شهریور99)بعدش تا یکسال مهلتِ مجاز داری تا یک رشته و یک دانشگاه دیگه ثبت نام بشی(فقط این کار برای یکبار صورت میگیره و دیگه از دانشگاه دومی دیگه نمیتونی انصراف بزن) بعدشم با خوشی و خوبی این بازی کثیف رو تموم میکنی و میری دانشگاه مورد علاقت !
> understood?


حله داداش خیلی ممنون کامل فهمیدم مرسی

----------


## MehranWilson

@SEYED.mjtf
ببین درست گفتم اینایی که بالا گفتم رو

----------


## M.javaddd

> @SEYED.mjtf
> ببین درست گفتم اینایی که بالا گفتم رو


فک کنم اون بخش قرمز رنگ، قانونش لغو شده..مطمئن نیستم

----------


## pedramgh

> وقتی ثبت نام کردی، از ترم بعد انتخاب واحد میکنی...بالا اشتباها گفتم ثبت نام....وقتی که ثبت نام میکنی، برای فکر کنم پنج سال بهت معافیت میده...
> ببین، وقتی که نتایج اعلام شد، اگه رتبه مورد نظرت رو نیاوردی و خواستی بمونی،موقع انتخاب رشته پیام نور شهرتون رو انتخاب میکنی، چند تا رشته رو حتما انتخاب کن، مثلا روانشناسی و شیمی و ...، که حتما قبول شی...بعد از اعلام نتایج و قبولی، میری  دانشگاه برای ثبت نام...بهت یه برگه تاییدیه میده که باید ببری پلیس +10 و اونجا معافیت رو بگیری...فقط حتما تا قبل از یک مهر، برو و معافیت رو بگیر، چون فکر کنم تا یک مهر یا ۳۱ شهریور معاف هستی و غیبت میخوری..شاید الان گیج شده باشی، طبیعیه، منم پارسال از بچه ها پرسیدم خیلی گیج شده بودم، ولی وقتی بری مراحل اداری رو طی کنی، متوجه میشی و کار مشکلی هم نیست


داداش ببخشید اینکه میگی قبل یک مهر برگه معافیت رو ببر پلیس +10 این برگه معافیت رو دانشگاه قبل از یک مهر میده که ببریم پلیس +10 معافیت رو بگیریم؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش ببخشید اینکه میگی قبل یک مهر برگه معافیت رو ببر پلیس +10 این برگه معافیت رو دانشگاه قبل از یک مهر میده که ببریم پلیس +10 معافیت رو بگیریم؟


همون روزی که بری ثبت نام، برگه رو بهت میده و باید ببری پلیس +۱۰ شهرتون...زود اقدام کن که به روز آخر نکشه...

----------


## pedramgh

> همون روزی که بری ثبت نام، برگه رو بهت میده و باید ببری پلیس +۱۰ شهرتون...زود اقدام کن که به روز آخر نکشه...


ببخشید من زیاد سوال میپرسم این ثبت نام دانشگاه پیام نور کی شروع میشه ؟
من امسال معافیت تحصیلی گرفته بودم برای معافیتی که امسال پیام نور میده مشکلی پیش نمیاد و برای سال بعد برای معافیت دانشگاهی که قبول میشم هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> ببخشید من زیاد سوال میپرسم این ثبت نام دانشگاه پیام نور کی شروع میشه ؟
> من امسال معافیت تحصیلی گرفته بودم برای معافیتی که امسال پیام نور میده مشکلی پیش نمیاد و برای سال بعد برای معافیت دانشگاهی که قبول میشم هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


موقع انتخاب رشته، چند تا رشته پیام نور شهرتون رو بزن..وقتی که نتایج اومد و قبول شدی، چند روز بعد میری دانشگاه برای ثبت نام...اونجا بهت برگه میده و باید ببری پلیس +۱۰..اونجا بهت ۵ سال معافی میدن، بعد میتونی با خیال راحت بمونی برای کنکور.....در مورد دانشگاه پیام نور، همون ترم اول مرخصی میگیری و ترم دوم رو هم یا مرخصی بگیر، یا انتخاب واحد کن و دیگه کاری نداشته باش...و با خیال راحت بشین برای کنکور بخون...
معافیتی که الان داری، معافیت تحصیلی دیپلم بوده که امسال تموم میشه...سال بعد هم برای دانشگاه جدیدت، همین فرآیند رو طی میکنی و هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد...اصلا فلسفه خلقت پیام نور، معافیت پسرا بوده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pedramgh

> موقع انتخاب رشته، چند تا رشته پیام نور شهرتون رو بزن..وقتی که نتایج اومد و قبول شدی، چند روز بعد میری دانشگاه برای ثبت نام...اونجا بهت برگه میده و باید ببری پلیس +۱۰..اونجا بهت ۵ سال معافی میدن، بعد میتونی با خیال راحت بمونی برای کنکور.....در مورد دانشگاه پیام نور، همون ترم اول مرخصی میگیری و ترم دوم رو هم یا مرخصی بگیر، یا انتخاب واحد کن و دیگه کاری نداشته باش...و با خیال راحت بشین برای کنکور بخون...
> معافیتی که الان داری، معافیت تحصیلی دیپلم بوده که امسال تموم میشه...سال بعد هم برای دانشگاه جدیدت، همین فرآیند رو طی میکنی و هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد...اصلا فلسفه خلقت پیام نور، معافیت پسرا بوده


حله اقا خیلی خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی کاملی که کردی مرسی.

----------

